# outbuilding to hopefully house a dwalf caiman



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i have posted this in another thread so willn't post twice but as i been taking alot of ideas from people on this section (DWA) and most likely will ask for more info to complete the outbuilding for my DWAL hopefully mid next year i will apply for it (need save cash for doors/glass/filters/few extra bits. here is the link to thread its in the habitat section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...se-monitors-caiman-hopefully.html#post9408779
i will need help with a good filter for the caimans pond


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi that looks like its gona be great pal. This isn't a criticism but why all that space yet such small water area? I bet the water areas arnt tiny as your space is so big but i just think ide try an use more of the space as a water area. Looks fantastic tho pal can't wait to see your progress. I don't think youll have much of a problem getting your license as long as you can heat it. Best of luck mate keep us posted


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Hi that looks like its gona be great pal. This isn't a criticism but why all that space yet such small water area? I bet the water areas arnt tiny as your space is so big but i just think ide try an use more of the space as a water area. Looks fantastic tho pal can't wait to see your progress. I don't think youll have much of a problem getting your license as long as you can heat it. Best of luck mate keep us posted


After i got the pond into the floor and cemented it in i thought the same thing to be honest. but once it was in was to late. the planned enclosure for the caiman is not as big as i would of liked its going to be 8ft wide by 8ft long and full height of the shed think its 7.5ftish. Im hoping to get a female Cuvier's dwarf caiman mainly because they tend to be smaller. I will upload pics tomorrow on that thread i have made one area for basking but hoping to find a external filter with heater so i don't have to place anything but pipes into the water. any help with filter would be great as no idea on that sort of stuff


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> After i got the pond into the floor and cemented it in i thought the same thing to be honest. but once it was in was to late. the planned enclosure for the caiman is not as big as i would of liked its going to be 8ft wide by 8ft long and full height of the shed think its 7.5ftish. Im hoping to get a female Cuvier's dwarf caiman mainly because they tend to be smaller. I will upload pics tomorrow on that thread i have made one area for basking but hoping to find a external filter with heater so i don't have to place anything but pipes into the water. any help with filter would be great as no idea on that sort of stuff


Sounds good pal and I don't know what to do about heating that much water I guess ill cross that bridge when I come to it. I'll have a look at your thread when you've uploaded your pics


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking good mate :no1: can't wait to see it finished...only thing I would say is mine loved to wreck pipes lol so would look at a way of hiding all pipe work for filtration...uv prob already sorted that but just wanted to comment on a great build :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

tdbexotics said:


> Looking good mate :no1: can't wait to see it finished...only thing I would say is mine loved to wreck pipes lol so would look at a way of hiding all pipe work for filtration...uv prob already sorted that but just wanted to comment on a great build :2thumb:


thanks and i better make sure i sort them out then, i have not got a 100% plan to cover them but all the pipes above the pond im going to box of and most likely make a fake rock/ log over the wood so dont look as bad, but until i find a good filter which has some way of me being able to heat the water as it flows though i cant plumb any more in than i have. as yet i have no idea how to block of the pipes inside the pond im hoping only the pipe that pumps water to the filter will need to be inside the pond, the mains fill pipe can be cut to just angle over the edge and im hoping i can do the same for the pipe from the filter back to the pond.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Sounds good pal and I don't know what to do about heating that much water I guess ill cross that bridge when I come to it. I'll have a look at your thread when you've uploaded your pics


Heating a pondf that size is easy my croc enclosure is that size once you
Have haeted the room. The water will be warm,ish 
So I used a inline heater and heated the water fine ,,as for filtering I
Used a aquamax pump that handles large waste and a 2ft box pond filter with 
Builtin uv


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> Heating a pondf that size is easy my croc enclosure is that size once you
> Have haeted the room. The water will be warm,ish
> So I used a inline heater and heated the water fine ,,as for filtering I
> Used a aquamax pump that handles large waste and a 2ft box pond filter with
> Builtin uv


sounds just like my set-up apart from I found that with my enclosure heated(15ftx8ft approx) the pool(8x4) was heated enough just for me to use a 200w aquarium heater just to top up which is well protected!

got simalar pump and same size filter box,also I can tell you that when I moved house and did this croc enclosure and increased my breeding parrots enclosure my electric bill went up by £60 a month?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Heating a pondf that size is easy my croc enclosure is that size once you
> Have haeted the room. The water will be warm,ish
> So I used a inline heater and heated the water fine ,,as for filtering I
> Used a aquamax pump that handles large waste and a 2ft box pond filter with
> Builtin uv


ok do you mean a filter, pump, uv like these Oase BIOsys ScreenMatic Sets :: Aquatix-2u UK Pond Supplies ? if not any chance you can find me a link to one as i not good with aquaium/pond stuff, and a inline heater like this Hydor ETH External Heater 300W (16mm) £44.99 - Buy Heating & Control Accessories ?



gav.b1984 said:


> sounds just like my set-up apart from I found that with my enclosure heated(15ftx8ft approx) the pool(8x4) was heated enough just for me to use a 200w aquarium heater just to top up which is well protected!
> 
> got simalar pump and same size filter box,also I can tell you that when I moved house and did this croc enclosure and increased my breeding parrots enclosure my electric bill went up by £60 a month?


electric bills for keeping animals are always high, i got solar panels fitted and plan to cover the outbuilding in some aswell, though this time of year it doesn't help much it does is the few sunny days we have :lol2:.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> sounds just like my set-up apart from I found that with my enclosure heated(15ftx8ft approx) the pool(8x4) was heated enough just for me to use a 200w aquarium heater just to top up which is well protected!
> 
> got simalar pump and same size filter box,also I can tell you that when I moved house and did this croc enclosure and increased my breeding parrots enclosure my electric bill went up by £60 a month?


Yes mate can be expensive, but worth it tho


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes mate can be expensive, but worth it tho


O yeh,defo worth it:2thumb:.........


----------

